# Question about breeding outcome



## Cerianna

I have a pair in my flock that have been rather busy, and the hen has set up a nest.
I'm curious as to what color babies I can expect.

The **** is cobalt, and the hen is a yellow face type 2.

I can't seem to find information on this pairing online.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hello, Manon

Before anyone on the forum answers questions about breeding outcomes, it is very important to stress that this particular forum advocates only ethical and responsible breeding practices.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Colony breeding is not condoned due to the inherent risks and dangers.

Why Individual Breeding Cages are So Important

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members

Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

How long have you had budgies?
What are the ages of the prospective pair?
Do you have them in an individual breeding cage?
What do you plan to do with any offspring?
Why do you feel it necessary to allow your budgies to breed?*


----------



## Cerianna

Hi Deborah!

Thank you for your reply! I'm sorry I didn't think to include more information in my first post. I tend to lurk here for advice and I knew better.

I have had budgies for 5 years. 

The hen is 2 and a half years old, and the **** is 2 years old.

They are unrelated.

When I saw them showing interest in each other and it started causing issues in my little flock, I moved them into a separate breeding cage.

Just for the record, I have two standby cages. One is a quarantine cage for safety reasons and the cage this couple is in is another that I got specifically because you never know when you'll need to separate birds for any number of reasons.

All of my budgies are hand tame and I consider them members of my family. Some are rescues so it took them a bit longer to come around, but as you know, patience and gentleness is key.

I have provided them with a nest designed to prevent bumblefoot and where I can open the top to check on the babies if it becomes necessary without overly disturbing the nest.

They still get their regular varied diet (mine are particularly fond of cucumber, spinach and celery for their veggies), but I have added in egg food for this pair.

This will be my first breeding in my flock. I have been reading everything I can and already have supplies on hand in case (heaven forbid!) I have to take over rearing any of the chicks.

My plan is to help them grow up well and tame, and find great homes where they will be as loved as they would be here. I can only take care of so many budgies, and would rather not have related birds in my flock. However, I know this is a huge responsibility, and they will have a great home here until I can find them homes that will take care of them properly.

Please ask as many other questions as you need. I'm always open to advice! I'm educating myself as much as possible, but of course i'm nervous since this will be my first time with chicks and could use any advice you have to offer.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi Manon, 

It sounds like you've taken a lot of care to ensure your budgies breed safely and stay healthy and happy during the process. It's a good idea, since this is your first time breeding, to also have the advice of your avian vet and maybe let them know you're going through with breeding to ask if they'd be open to advising you if you need it. 

Of course the forums are always here for you as well, as you know, although any medical questions should of course go to a qualified avian vet. 

As for your color combinations, is the hen cobalt, sky blue, or mauve? Since you're just saying "yellow face II", which occurs with blue coloring, it could be either of these, so if she's got coloring like sea green, she's sky, if she's a little closer to medium teal, she's cobalt, and if she's more like a greenish - grey, she's mauve. This will affect what colour blue chicks you'll be getting. Since the **** is cobalt at the very least you'll get some cobalt babies, and half of them will be yellow face II. Posting photos of both parents would be helpful as then I'd be able to identify their full mutations! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Cerianna

Hi StarlingWings,

I live in a very small town on the coast of Oregon. The nearest official avian vet is a 2 hour drive away. I have been in touch with them, but I always worry about that drive if it were to become necessary to travel that far with an ill budgie. So yes, that is a concern. There are vets in town, of course, but they deal with cats/dogs or horses or farm animals.

Thank goodness for the internet where I can reach other budgie owners and order the best supplies for them!

I believe my hen is sky blue yellow face type II, although now with your description I wonder if she isn't cobalt. I'm including pictures of the happy couple.


----------



## StarlingWings

You're right, she's sky blue  She is also opaline - she's the same mutation as my girl  :thumbsup: 

Her mate is cobalt, you're right about that. Therefore, she's got 0 dark factors and he's got 1, so all chicks will either be sky blue or cobalt. Also, none of the chicks will be opaline (as it's a sex-linked gene), unless the **** is split for opaline. Approximately half of them will be yellow face II.

As for the vet situation, do you at least have a contact with the avian vet so they could advise you over the phone when needed?


----------



## Cerianna

Aww! Isn't their variation just gorgeous? She is usually shy unless she really wants something, then she will let you know all about it! 

Now, my boy on the other hand is gregarious, has no fear and knows he is handsome!

I have been in touch with the avian vet and he is happy to even do video consults with me if necessary so I don't have to drive to him and put my budgies under that stress unless I absolutely have to. So, in that sense, i'm very lucky.

Thank you for letting me know what variations I can expect with this clutch. I asked largely out of curiosity, but all I really want is for the parents and chicks to be healthy.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Manon --

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer all the questions. :hug:

Your **** and hen are both beautiful and I'm really looking forward to seeing what lovely little budgies come from their clutch.

Best wishes!*


----------

